# Is something wrong with the site accounts?



## Satcomer (Jul 12, 2005)

I have noticed that my account is not remembering what threads I have read when I leave the site and when I come back. This happens with Safari, Camino and on my machine at work, Windows I.E. This started up about two weeks ago.  I know it is not browser cache.  So is it just me that notices this?


----------



## Veljo (Jul 13, 2005)

Cookies?


----------



## MBHockey (Jul 15, 2005)

Maybe this is why toggling off the useless newsgroup posts has absolutely no effect whatsoever.

:\


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 16, 2005)

I toggled off NG and everything works fine for me.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 16, 2005)

This was happen for about two weeks. Now after I posted this thread, the problem has went away. The site now remembers my account, not the machine/browser I am using right at that moment.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey, that's nothing. I had some severe account problems, too! Someone finally had to fix it, but my post count got resent from one-thousand-five-hundred-something to just.... this. 

*shrugs*


----------

